# International certificate of competence



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hi all, I have heard that in order to charter in the Med you are now required to have an International Certificate of Competence. It is also my understanding that you cannot get this certificate in slot of countries mine included.Some people have suggested that RYA qualifications may do the trick but I'm not sure. We are looking to charter next year in the area, any one have any thoughts?


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

As far as I Know, ICC is mandatory only in Spain. In Greece and Turkey you should only hold a skipper certificate issued in your country or equivalent RYA or ASA qualifications and I think the same applies to Croatia charters. On the other hand and given that chartering companies have much experience with prospective charterers, a half an hour demonstration along with evidence of your experience will be enough to convince them about your sailing skills. The issue of sailing qualifications for chartering purposes in the Med has elreay been examined in a number of threads in the sailnet forum in the past and I don't think that anyting has changed since then.


----------

